# Good rides in/around FrederickMD



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

Spending a week with family in Frederick MD in mid March (instead of my usual week+ training in South Carolina) so am looking for some nice training rides, road or mountain - not fussy - just tell me which bike to bring. 
Av 3-4 hrs and a few nice long hills would be great.

Thanks Dreww


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

*Bring both*

You'll be right there at Gambrill State Park (I hope you like rocks). And just a ways up Route 15 you can start in Thurmont, Maryland and do a circuit that includes three covered bridges and one really nice hill. Here is a shorter version that includes only one covered bridge. If you want the longer route I can scan the cue sheet for you.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Second Thurmont.*



KWL said:


> You'll be right there at Gambrill State Park (I hope you like rocks). And just a ways up Route 15 you can start in Thurmont, Maryland and do a circuit that includes three covered bridges and one really nice hill. Here is a shorter version that includes only one covered bridge. If you want the longer route I can scan the cue sheet for you.


Thurmont is a good place to start a ride near Frederick (you can ride from Frederick to Thurmont). If you go west on route 77 from Frederick (see the map on the link Ken posted), you will have a good 5-6 mile sustained climb. About a mile or two west of Thurmont on Route 77, there is a road to the right called Park Central, which roughly parallels Route 77. Sometimes this road is closed if a certain head of state is at his weekend retreat. 

This is a good source for rides in Maryland and Northern Virginia. http://www.snjrides.com/


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Ken, if you can scan the longer route that would be great.

Hope the weather picks up - its as cold there now as it is up here in Ontario Canada!

Cheers


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

dreww said:


> Hope the weather picks up - its as cold there now as it is up here in Ontario Canada!


Yeah, thanks for sending some of that cold Canadian air our way. It would be nice if you held off until say, August.....

If you ride through Cactoctin Furnace look for this house. It belongs to the State of Maryland, but is managed by the Potomac Appalachian Trail Club. You have to be a member to rent it. Someday I'm going to stay there for a week and ride every day. 

I hope the weather cooperates and you enjoy your visit.


----------



## montyw2 (Oct 19, 2004)

dreww said:


> Spending a week with family in Frederick MD in mid March (instead of my usual week+ training in South Carolina) so am looking for some nice training rides, road or mountain - not fussy - just tell me which bike to bring.
> Av 3-4 hrs and a few nice long hills would be great.
> 
> Thanks Dreww


I live in Frederick and have a flexible schedule (work from home) so keep me in mind if need a ride/guide.

Frederick is a pretty cool area for both road riding and mtb. We can string together plenty of 2-3-4 hour loops staying in the valley/flats or going up and over various mountains.
Some of the longer road climbs include:
Hamburg Rd - +/-7-8% avg with steeper sections, about 3 miles & 20-25 minutes.
Coxey Brown- +/- 8 % with one section in excess of 20%, it's sick. 2.5 miles, 20-25 min
Middlepoint Rd. is roughly in between the two.

Further north towards Thurmont you can climb Catoctin Hollow, Foxfield/Deerfield or even to a place called High Rock. All moderate climbs kind of like Hamburg Rd.

for the off road set Gambrill State Park is pretty technical and rocky. Further north (about 5 minutes by car) is the Frederick Watershed. The 'shed has more trails, wider variety of terrain and is a locals favorite.

Wheelbase Bikes in downtown Frederick is a great shop. 301-663-9288
The have a group ride that leaves at 9am Sunday AM, after work at 6pm on Mondays (starting after daylight savings) a casual, longer ride Wednesdays at 9am leaving from the YMCA (weather permitting) and soon there is a MTB ride starting around 5ish on Thursdays up in the shed.

Tuesday nights there is a more racing oriented group that trains in an industrial park, Solarex Ct. around 5:45-6pm for an hour or two. Fast pacelines and multi lap races are the norm over there.

If you can bring a road and mtb you will get to fully experience the Frederick area. If you can only bring one, I'd say the road bike because you'll find more times and people to ride with.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Lots of choices*



dreww said:


> Spending a week with family in Frederick MD in mid March (instead of my usual week+ training in South Carolina) so am looking for some nice training rides, road or mountain - not fussy - just tell me which bike to bring.
> Av 3-4 hrs and a few nice long hills would be great.
> 
> Thanks Dreww


Take a look at my page at http://home.att.net/~jfgorham/fixing_frederick.htm .
Most of the rides have a map of the route. If you want any cues, just let me know.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*less miles of trails but i like greenbrier state park*

very close to gambrill--pure fun single track, cross steams, some rocks, some logs, but nothing to kill your rhythm
3 loops of the race course there burns my legs pretty good. 
hope it is not raining when you are here
it is too far for me to road bike up there--i'm not into transporting my road bike to ride, but it is nice rolling country so it should be lovely
jim


----------

